# Should we book or not?



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All
We're off for the first time to Ireland - crossing Pembroke to Rosslare for Whit Week. My question is should we book a site or not. We'd rather not as it restricts to us what motorhoming is all about, but friends have told me that the Kerry/Cork/Dingle area where we are planning to go will be really busy. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Max's wife


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I have no experience of sites but I know that most of the population of Ireland seems to go away for that Bank Holiday weekend. the roads could be very busy and booking sites around the Ring of Kerry might be advisable. At least one or two of them anyway. It really is a very popular part of the country. You will see why when you get there.

How long will you stay in Ireland? 
Catherine.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We never book.

But Whit weekend will be busy.

Ring in the morning.

You might get some info on www.camping-ireland.ie


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Max 123

I never had to book yet.

plenty of sites in the area you mention you should be ok.

Have a great time on your travels..

aido


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

A big thank you for your replies, I think we may book just the weekend then have some freedom to stop where we like.
To Catherine we'll be in Ireland for 1 week.

Can't wait to go as have heard the people are wonderful, thanks again to you all.

Max's wife


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

If memory serves me right the UK whit is the last Monday in May and here it is the first Monday in June. If this is the case and you are arriving in May there should be no problems being accommodated on most sites but the June bank holiday may need an advance phonecall

Noel


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Noel, we are arriving May 26 and bank hol for us it the following Monday 28th. That being the case I think we'll just take it as it comes and not book a thing.

Max's wife


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we did whit week a few years a go and had probs with sites and were just opening for the season one site you may to book is dowlings caravan and camping see web site http://www.camping-ireland.ie/caravan-parks/camping.php?id=26
one of the few with live music and a bar on site


----------



## 93488 (May 1, 2005)

Dont forget to call to Wavecrest campsite on the Ring of Kerry - it is one of my favourites. They don't take bookings and it can be quite busy but spectacular in good weather. Also Glenross site in Glenbeigh is worth a visit - a lot smaller than the Wavecrest but a lovely little village, but might need a booking for the Bank holiday weekend.


----------



## 94225 (May 1, 2005)

Flemmings in Killarney is also worth a visit. Excellent site, very clean and well run.


----------

